# Current SCHIP to be Extended to 2009



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a current notice from IPCPR for your review:

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]"As you know, the President vetoed the current SCHIP legislation on December 12. The House leadership has scheduled a vote for January 23, 2008 to attempt to override that veto. It appears that the House will not be able to muster the 2/3 vote necessary to override the veto. 
Late last week there was talk regarding a short term extension of the current SCHIP program through March 31, 2008. However, on December 17, negotiators agreed to extend the current SCHIP program through *March 31, 2009* with a small increase in funding necessary for the states to maintain their current enrollment through that date. There will be no increase in tobacco taxes to fund that modest increase.

While it is always possible that the Democrats will introduce another SCHIP bill in 2008 to force the Republicans to vote on the issue, it now appears likely that the issue will be pushed into 2009....."

To my fellow Gorilla's, keep the pressure up on your Congressmen and Senators in your various Sovereign states....:cb
[/FONT]


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> To my fellow Gorilla's, keep the pressure up on your Congressmen and Senators in your various Sovereign states....:cb


Oh believe me, I'm on it :tu


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

This is great news. I'm shocked that the Dem's aren't going to stretch this out longer to make it a polls issue. Holding it up would be at the expense of the people who need the program so It's doubly great news.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> This is great news. I'm shocked that the Dem's aren't going to stretch this out longer to make it a polls issue. Holding it up would be at the expense of the people who need the program so It's doubly great news.


This is just my ill-informed opinion/observation: I sense some public fatigue with the tobacco tax/SCHIP issue, and speculate that those using this issue solely to further specific partisan ends may feel they've accomplished as much as they're going to accomplish, and are moving on. Those who feel zealous about the issues (taxing tobacco, funding SCHIP, etc) may very well continue to revive the issue at every turn, but it feels like the spotlight is turning to other issues in this looooooooong political season.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

muziq said:


> This is just my ill-informed opinion/observation: I sense some public fatigue with the tobacco tax/SCHIP issue, and speculate that those using this issue solely to further specific partisan ends may feel they've accomplished as much as they're going to accomplish, and are moving on. Those who feel zealous about the issues (taxing tobacco, funding SCHIP, etc) may very well continue to revive the issue at every turn, but it feels like the spotlight is turning to other issues in this looooooooong political season.


Right on it was always about politics...

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Yep, if it was really about "the children," both side would've been willing to at least try to come to a compromise, rather than just trying to force the exact same legislation through twice.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Expires on my 20th birthday lol.


----------

